# Best rat poison???



## Quadro (21 November 2010)

Good evening all 
I have some how in that space of two days managed to develop a large rat problem!!
On Saturday morning i went into the tack room to find the floor covered in rat droppings (def rat as they are at least an inch long) I swept them all out and that afternoon went and got some poison from Tesco. I have put it down and this morning there was more droppings but ALL the poison was gone  So have put more down this evening but it says that it takes a week maybe longer to kill them, which is too long in my book!!!
So anyone any suggestions to get rid of my squatters???
Thanks
Q


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 November 2010)

Have same problem, but in back garden. Try where you get your feed stuffs from as they usually sell the stronger stuff and it seem there is an even bigger rat problem this winter than last.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 November 2010)

I'm currently cutting swathes through the rat population at home with Neosorexa Gold..


----------



## Quadro (21 November 2010)

LittleBlackMule said:



			I'm currently cutting swathes through the rat population at home with Neosorexa Gold..
		
Click to expand...

Where to you get this from??


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 November 2010)

Thats the one, feed merchants


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 November 2010)

A good jack russell!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 November 2010)

You should be able to get Neosorexa Gold from any feed merchant, or Google it - there's plenty of places selling it online.


----------



## appylass (21 November 2010)

Another vote for Neosorexa, great stuff. I get it from local feed store. My brother had a tub of it that rats actually chewed through to get at the poison! A warning, it seems to be palatable to some dogs, we have one who actively searches for it!


----------



## polopony (21 November 2010)

Jaguar (the blocks) is one of the best - just keep dogs and cats away (and any other pets, we found 2 dead foxes in our dutch barn, on separate occasions from them eating the dead rats)

oh and btw - if you will be using rat poison frequently then after a while it is a good idea to change it and keep swapping around each time you need to buy a tub, as they can become immune to it.


----------



## Genry (27 September 2015)

If you saw rat in your house - try to get rid of it as soon as possible. In the beginning, it's maybe, only one or two rodent. But then, they'll make a nest and make great offspring.  There are two types of rat baits: Non-toxic (natural) - to lure rats into traps  and rodenticide baits:  to kill rodents. I prefer last one. In  this  article, I read about ways, how to use it.


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 September 2015)

Tinkerbee said:



			A good jack russell!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely - I've got 1 (well, I've got 3 but only one GREAT ratter.)  We leave 45 gallon drums with a little horse feed in them - one morning there were 8 of the sods in one!  Tipped the bin gently and let them escape one at a time - sraight int Trish's jaws - hell, even the Lab got one (and she's the reason I don't DARE use rat poison - she'll find ANYTHING to eat!)  Almost every day I find one or two dead rats - victims of Trish!  Far better that when her sister Toots catches one - she HAS to bring it into the house.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 September 2015)

Your best long term solution is really to eliminate their food supply. I had rats here when I had my hens on self feeders. I now feed everything by hand and make sure they only have enough that they can clear up fairly quickly. Some rats moved in a couple of weeks ago but have sinced moved on to pastures new when they discovered there was no easy food supply.

Another tip is to put traps down BEFORE the rats arrive from the harvest fields in the autumn. Kill the scouts and their friends are less likely to follow.


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 September 2015)

I don't use poisons either due to hungry, nosey,roaming chickens and dogs.
I use a metal trap to catch them live, backed up by my air rifle and 3 dogs.


----------



## crabbymare (27 September 2015)

If you dont want to use poison you could try what a friend does and use wine gums or something like that as its supposed to kill them and its not going to harm other animals. no idea if it works as I have not tried it but he is happy with it


----------



## Equi (27 September 2015)

Use a dog or traps never use poison it is not only a horrifically cruel death but it can pass on to other species and anything that eats it will die. Poison should be illegal.


----------

